# [hardware] Choix de mini-PC

## spider312

Salut à tous

En l'absence de réponses à mes questions sur le forum clubic je me permets de venir solliciter vos avis

Lundi l'écran de mon laptop est tombé en panne, je suis donc plutôt pressé d’acquérir une nouvelle machine, une mini-tour me semblait le mieux

Au niveau besoin, c'est essentiellement de la bureautique / internet, multimédia, un peu de jeu (mais des vieux jeux, ut2004, doom3, sachant que je préférerais pouvoir faire tourner des jeux moins vieux des fois que j'en aie l'occasion, mais ce n'est pas prioritaire). Je ne veux pas spécialement une foudre de guerre, juste un truc réactif, au maximum silencieux, et si je peux ajouter encore un critère : une consommation réduite. Et le top serait qu'il soit vendu sans windows, bien sûr

On m'a dit que les meilleures cartes graphiques intel vallaient le bas de gamme ATI/NVidia, est-ce vrai ? Sont elles aussi toujours les mieux supportées sous linux ? Qu'en est-il des drivers non libres ATI/nVidia ?

Un ami m'a orienté vers les machines Giada (trouvables à peu près que chez rueducommerce ), connaissez vous ? Qu'en pensez vous ? On m'a également parlé des EeeBox PC, qui semblent être des équivalents mais fabriqués par Asus, mêmes questions pour cette gamme, et également, y-a-t-il d'autres gammes d'autres marques qui vaudraient la peine que je me penche dessus ?

Pour le choix du CPU, quelles sont dans les grandes lignes les avantages / inconvénients des modèles à la mode du moment ? Lequel conseillez vous pour mon usage ?

Grâce à une des dernières news de clubic, je suis tombé sur quelques offres qui ont l'air sympa, des avis ?

 - Xtreamer Ultra (le rapport qualité/prix semble énorme)

 - Dell Zino

 - Saphire Edge (le test en question le trouve moins bien que le dell zino, mais la plupart des avantages cités de ce dernier ne me concernent pas)

 - system76 (les 2 premiers, ils sont moins convaincants, mais j'aime bien les possibilités de configuration)

Pour le moment, je suis carrément tenté par le Xtreamer Ultra, en y ajoutant un SSD 40-64 Go, ou un des 3 "hot" giada, si il est possible de les trouver sans HDD, pour y mettre un SSD aussi

Tant que j'y suis, le SSD, ça donne quoi concrètement ? apparemment, il y a pas mal de pannes, mais ils semblent quand même faire ce qu'ils sont censé faire : des HDD sans les défauts. Le support linux est il suffisant ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses à ces questions, voire à toutes celles auxquelles je n'aurais pas pensé

----------

## kwenspc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On m'a dit que les meilleures cartes graphiques intel vallaient le bas de gamme ATI/NVidia, est-ce vrai ? Sont elles aussi toujours les mieux supportées sous linux ? Qu'en est-il des drivers non libres ATI/nVidia ?
> 
> 

 

Le CG purement intel valent le bas de gamme ati/nvidia oui... d'il y a 10 ans   :Laughing: 

le poulsbo (imgtech power VR dedans) c'est plus puissant mais les drivers sont non seulement proprio mais À CHIER. (tournent pas avec xorg > 1.6...)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le CG purement intel valent le bas de gamme ati/nvidia oui... d'il y a 10 ans   

 

Tu exagères. D'il y a cinq ans, peut-être mais comme il veut faire tourner UT2004, ça devrait rouler...  :Laughing: 

J'ai un portable avec un chipset Intel basse consommation et Compiz tourne nickel (ce n'était pas le cas il y a cinq ans avec ma Radeon 9600 Pro) et uniquement avec du logiciel libre.

----------

